# Which one should i trust?



## mairaliang13 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello


I would like to buy a powerbank that could provide around twice the capacity of the gadget i want to charge. My current iphone battery has 1440mah capacity and so, i need a power bank with about 3000mah max. However, theres many power bank out there which are real or fake really hard to determine. I found one with 4400 mah capacity, very compact, which I got at www.koeok.com for $20. Even better, I found an 10000mah power bank on eBay, also very compact, for just $8 with free shipping. Which one should i trust?


----------



## Grumbaki (Mar 19, 2014)

From what I read, Mophie Juice Packs are the best quality on the market. Their stuff frequently gets positive reviews on Ars and Wired. I'm in the market for a good one too as my generic chinese cheapo one is dying on me.


----------

